# which place and quarter is best for buying an apartment or to live in ankara , turkey?



## 1774760 (Nov 17, 2021)

hi.. im kind of new to Ankara , i would like to ask which quarter is best to live like good stores , safe and lots of green zones also foriegn families can be found and near to center . 
i read before about districts usually there are answers like cankaya , yenimahalle , part of gulbasi.but i would prefer more specific . 
thanks


----------

